# DIY brine shrimp hatchery



## Tocs1001 (Apr 9, 2005)

I am looking forward to breeding guppies an I know that bbs are good food for the fry so I bought an air pump, tubing and an aircontrol station. I took a mason jar and folowing the tutorial http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_brineshrimp_hatchery.php and did the thing and the jar is bubbling the salt is in but there is a little pile of eggs collecting at the bottom is that a problem?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is another link with lots of info from others who hatch brine shrimp
http://fins.actwin.com/killietalk/month.200111/msg00239.html


----------



## Tocs1001 (Apr 9, 2005)

wow thx I wish I would have found that on my own....


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I didn't read the links so i don't know if they mentioned this but i hear there is a way to remove brime shrimp shells from their eggs and just use that as food. I has something to do with counterering the shell which is a base substace with a form of acid which conters and destroys the base (egg shell) just like putting a chicken egg in vinager for a few days the egg becomes foam on the top of the cup and leaves a small sack containing the white and yolk. pretty cool


----------



## Tocs1001 (Apr 9, 2005)

well what ever I did it worked they hatched


----------

